# Old age breeding, how old is too old?



## Rover15 (Mar 28, 2018)

Ive searched around on this site and all over the inter web with no answer but ive always wondered. 

Is there an age where a tortoise, or box turtle is too old to breed? Assuming healthy do any of you professional breeders "retire" your tortoises or box turtles at a certain age??

More of a curious question then practical but would love thoughts and opinions.


----------



## Tom (Mar 28, 2018)

We don't even have any idea what their "normal" lifespan is.


----------



## jakskillz (Mar 29, 2018)

Reptiles are kind of odd compared to most other groups. They can probably keep breeding almost all their lives. Box turtles are probably one of the few species that no one can seem to agree on just how long they live. Some husbandry guides will claim they live about 40 years in captivity but then some people have had their pet turtle in their family for 60+ years. Wild box turtles have been found to live a century without skipping a beat. When it comes to breeding though remember that every time a female lays eggs it takes a big toll on her body as she utilized calcium and resources to create the eggs. Overbreeding can shorten a females lifespan just like with any animal. Wild box turtles may breed once every few years which is why the female is adapted to store sperm for up to 5 years. Out of my group I have an individual who is around 56 years old. I have another who is probably closer to 80 but his history is a bit unknown.


----------



## Rover15 (Mar 29, 2018)

Jakskillz thats really impressive, and i know the toll it takes on females its why i mention if healthy.

Other than your reply, everything ive read talks about 5 years beforr starting to breed for most turtles and tortoises, never an age which one should stop breeding.

I know with dogs and even humans (yes both very different from a turtle or tortoise) at a certain age posses risk to off spring.


----------



## jakskillz (Mar 29, 2018)

Rover15 said:


> Jakskillz thats really impressive, and i know the toll it takes on females its why i mention if healthy.
> 
> Other than your reply, everything ive read talks about 5 years beforr starting to breed for most turtles and tortoises, never an age which one should stop breeding.
> 
> I know with dogs and even humans (yes both very different from a turtle or tortoise) at a certain age posses risk to off spring.



The whole 5 years before breeding isn’t quite accurate. For most reptiles it’s usually size that dictates breeding age. For example a wild box turtle may take 5-8 years to reach breeding size because their growth mostly occurs during the warmer months. Captive box turtles can hit breeding size earlier because we can eliminate the need to brumate so they grow year round. I have never heard of reptiles going into menopause like many mammals go into but I do know they will only really breed and lay eggs if the conditions are suitable. Females can choose to store sperm for years until conditions favor laying eggs.


----------



## Rover15 (Mar 29, 2018)

jakskillz said:


> The whole 5 years before breeding isn’t quite accurate. For most reptiles it’s usually size that dictates breeding age. For example a wild box turtle may take 5-8 years to reach breeding size because their growth mostly occurs during the warmer months. Captive box turtles can hit breeding size earlier because we can eliminate the need to brumate so they grow year round. I have never heard of reptiles going into menopause like many mammals go into but I do know they will only really breed and lay eggs if the conditions are suitable. Females can choose to store sperm for years until conditions favor laying eggs.



I think if they did go into a form of menopause I believe it'd be called toropause lol. 

how long have you had your group for?? you mention having 2 old ones 56 and close to 80 are they males or females?

also if your up for 101 questions about box turtles would it be okay if i pm you??


----------



## jakskillz (Mar 29, 2018)

Rover15 said:


> I think if they did go into a form of menopause I believe it'd be called toropause lol.
> 
> how long have you had your group for?? you mention having 2 old ones 56 and close to 80 are they males or females?
> 
> also if your up for 101 questions about box turtles would it be okay if i pm you??



I’ve had my group for a few years now. I used to have a single box turtle growing up that I had to give away when I left for college. My group now started because people had turtles they couldn’t care for anymore and most of my group consists of rescues. My gulf coast male is 56 and spent 56 years as someone’s house pet before he went to a reptile rescue after his owner passed away. My old three toed male has all the signs of being a long term captive and his shell is so old I can’t even see growth rings anymore. He was partially paralyzed when I received him and took a month of pt to get him walking again. I have some older females but none like the males. Feel free to pm me


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 29, 2018)

I read a paper many, many years ago that said a female tortoise's reproductive tract is just as healthy and able to reproduce at 100 years as it was at 20 years.


----------

